#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  check of welds with lines in operation

## poidex

Hi All
Do someone know a method for checking the welds for weldolets or sockolets while the line is running? In particular I'm dealing with SS corrosive lines.


Many thanks in advanceSee More: check of welds with lines in operation

----------

